# Best / Affordable - Photography Liability Insurance?



## cusvenus (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Experts,

I would like to take insurance for my equipment and liability in CA Bay Area. Could you please advise me of good insurance that covers most circumstances weather / burgalry / spill / drops etc + client liability etc.

I am looking for good insurance and easy claim process / easy to deal with.... (incase if circumstances araise and I have to use it).  

Thanks a lot in advance. If you think this section is wrong, please let me know and I will post it / move it to the right section.

Regards,
Venu S.


----------



## cusvenus (Feb 24, 2014)

My Choices: (Not sure if all the insruances are good and covers Bay Area)

1. PPA Membership $323 / Yr with first year free
2. State Farm
3. Hill and Usher
4. AllState
5. Worth Ave Group


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 24, 2014)

State Farm and Allstate need to be removed from your list, common P&C carriers have weird rules about what you can and can't cover if you make one penny from the equipment you insure. They're also quite a bit more expensive if you want to have good coverage for your gear AND professional liability.

The PPA membership is good, but also has significant limitations on your gear unless you pay to upgrade your coverage to the "Plus" option.

Hiscox and Hill & Usher are your two best bets for affordable, full-featured coverage. Let me know if you have specific questions. I'm an insurance agent in Texas, and Hiscox is one of about 30 companies I represent for business and commercial insurance. Small business owners are a huge part of my client base.


----------



## vimwiz (Feb 24, 2014)

Hiscox are the only ones ive heard of in the UK. My day job is as a aoftware engineer and guys I know who do contarct work use them for indemnity and liability insurance.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 25, 2014)

1. PPA equipment insurance is completely useless
2. Hill and Usher are awesome and offer Liability and equipment packages that rock.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 25, 2014)

Cross your fingers.


----------



## cusvenus (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks Everyone and Christina. I need someone who has taken the insurance for equipment and liability and was happy with the service for a long term.  Which I think experts over here are...

Thanks again.


----------



## cusvenus (Feb 25, 2014)

Anyone from California???


----------



## CCericola (Feb 25, 2014)

Is 13 years long enough for you?


----------



## cusvenus (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks Christina 13 is way long . I am just checking if the insurance terms are same in CA versus NJ or do they change?


----------



## user3977 (Feb 26, 2014)

jamesbjenkins said:


> State Farm and Allstate need to be removed from your list, common P&C carriers have weird rules about what you can and can't cover if you make one penny from the equipment you insure. They're also quite a bit more expensive if you want to have good coverage for your gear AND professional liability.
> 
> The PPA membership is good, but also has significant limitations on your gear unless you pay to upgrade your coverage to the "Plus" option.
> 
> Hiscox and Hill & Usher are your two best bets for affordable, full-featured coverage. Let me know if you have specific questions. I'm an insurance agent in Texas, and Hiscox is one of about 30 companies I represent for business and commercial insurance. Small business owners are a huge part of my client base.



im in the DFW area too, I would like some info on the coverages. im going to send you a msg through your website in a few when i have time.


----------

